# power sander guys



## Zaden (Dec 6, 2013)

Hey everyone so I finally got myself the festool planex fired it up and started in a walk in closet. This is my first time using a power sander so bare with me and don't laugh. I put on some 220 with the normal backer for sanding disc and it just seemed way to aggressive. Did my top edge of flat right to left then back the other way to do bottom edge then once down the center but as I go from left to right just seemed to dig in and left a nasty ridge in the middle of my flat. What am I doing wrong? Do I need the softer backer for sanding disc? Hope I can get the hang of this quick cause I just spent 2800 bucks lol. Any suggestions aprreciated.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Im not familiar with the festool but you need a foam backer pad under the sanding disc and with a fresh disc you run it over the bare board first to wear it down a bit before you hit the seams, In a wardrobe you wouldn't be able to move over it very fast so it would need to be on a very low speed, put it on the wall going then pass it onto the seam fast and move it over the seam then back onto the bare board and lift off.


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

hello Pal , I feel ya, i passed in this stage and it will end within a blink of an eye, 

first and foremost you need to get the Soft kit, otherwise not gonna be happy.

after that make sure to use granat sanding paper 220 is good , 180 is good i use both.

make sure that the speed is in 4 to begin with or even 3 and the vacuum is on max if your setting the suction to be on the outer disk ( not in the center) , if your choosing the suction to be in the center, i will set it to 4 too .

you will feel nothing was sanded , dont keep going forth and back , because it is sanding !

do the screws first then do the flats and butts. 

as you get the hang of it , you might want to adjust the speed and vacuum to what you prefer.


----------



## jantzenmoore (Sep 25, 2014)

It takes a while to get used to for sure, I use 180 or 220 depending on the job, where there is a lot of sanding to do I use a 180 and move a lot faster. 220 for smaller stuff and more detail sanding like a skin coat. If you turn that suction on the inner it seems to get more dust for me. Sucks to the wall realllllly well, I end up turning the suction down on the sander. I run it at a 5 usually. Try and move faster with it the head swivels in almost any direction you need it too opposed to the pcsander! Good luck and enjoy that fancy a$$ tool!!!!


----------



## Batman (Jul 4, 2015)

Can you sand faster with a power sander, or it it just to make the job easier and less dusty?


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

yep soft backer pad and it works like a charm:thumbsup:


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

Batman said:


> Can you sand faster with a power sander, or it it just to make the job easier and less dusty?


 You can sand way faster and it's far less dusty. But not necessarily easier as the machine is much heavier than a pole sander and it can be hard on the shoulders - in a different way than pole sanding.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Faster and less dust, as has already been stated.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gf20qumozuA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ptp_rH4YxhA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fyuiIrfvPAw


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Cool Gaz, That's why I like the 5.5 box in straight lines, On-walk-off and that's it, Less work than sanding spots. My head on my sanders stiff though, I think the vac tubes gone all hard and ridged, Its prob 10 years old now.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

cazna said:


> Cool Gaz, That's why I like the 5.5 box in straight lines, On-walk-off and that's it, Less work than sanding spots. My head on my sanders stiff though, I think the vac tubes gone all hard and ridged, Its prob 10 years old now.


I believe that the length of the cable has a large bearing on this. Take the cable out and see how freely it moves.
If you are brave cut some off it, I would go 5mm at a time. Don't use a grinder because the heat could take the temper out of the cable, a hack saw should do the job then knock the burs off with a file.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Hasn't the cable got the square ends though? How can you cut those off?

I did check it out a while back and the cable was nice and free, The cable and the vac hose combined I think makes the head stiff, I don't bend it back much when sanding as it will dig in so I sand and try to keep the sander at the same flat angle as I can, doesn't bother me or slow things down to much.

The local paint shop has a festool they hire out, I have been meaning to get it out and have a go....................But then I might want one and they are close to $5k here with the vac


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

The square ends are generally longer than they need to be, so take 5mm off one end then check it for length, if you want to take more off take it from the opposite end.

To double check for length open up the sander and remove the motor, make sure the cable is in place and firmly seated in position in the head. Then mark where the cable finishes in this relaxed position. Then remove the cable and install the motor, you can then measure the overlap of where the cable finished and where the motor drive section finished. Then check how much depth is required in the drive end. Add that to the length of the cable and you are sweet.

If the cable is too long it increases the arc of the outer cable cover and that in turn places pressure on the head and makes it harder to articulate.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Yeah right :thumbsup:, Well that explains it, Thanks Gaz, Will have to investigate it a bit more when I get a chance.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

cazna said:


> The local paint shop has a festool they hire out, I have been meaning to get it out and have a go....................But then I might want one and they are close to $5k here with the vac


My off sider used to work for a bloke that has the Festool, so he was at me to get one. Festool this Festool that, you know how it goes.

Well after I finally got the shorty sander finished he had a run with it, his words and I quote. "This is the best sander I have ever used" so I asked better than the Festool? His reply "Hell yeah"


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

The shorty sure would be nice, Can you do standard height ceilings with it?


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

cazna said:


> The shorty sure would be nice, Can you do standard height ceilings with it?


That shorty extendable sander I use is fine for 2.4m stud, on 2.55m stud it's harder on the shoulders because you're holding the whole sander above your head so I mix it up with walls to rest the arms.
Because of the weight of the motor up front I don't like using it extended.....I want a "Gazman special" :thumbsup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

2.4 ceilings are a breeze, 2.7 are ok.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

We have the technology, you can do it.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

gazman said:


> We have the technology, you can do it.


 There is a shorty like that for sale in a drywall store here but I didn't catch the price of it.


----------

